# Word of the Day... Flatulence



## Aunt Marg

Flatulence: the accumulation of gas in the alimentary canal.
"_foods that may cause flatulence_"

inflated or pretentious speech or writing; pomposity.
"_the flatulence characterizing his writings_"


----------



## Aunt Marg

Open flatulence was not allowed in my childhood home, nor did I allow it in my home when my children were growing up.

That's what a bathroom is for, or go outside.


----------



## Kaila

Hmm..... a _flatulent speech,  _or someone's _flatulent writings..... 

I hadn't heard that usage of the term, in the past,
but that's one of the great things about these WOTD threads!  _

I probably will still not personally be using it for that meaning anyway. 
But I always enjoy learning something new.


----------



## RubyK

@Aunt Marg - looks like you are stuck on bodily functions. I wonder what your next word will be? 

_Flatulance_ is difficult for people to control as they age. A friend of mine suffers from that but can't hear herself _flatulating_ because she is hard of hearing!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Well ladies, yesterday's WOTD was belcher, and I felt it was only befitting to finish off today's WOTD selection with the long-winded version.


----------



## Pappy

Now there’s a word I can really sink my teeth in. (Maybe a bad choice of words). Flatulence. Just rolls off ones tongue doesn’t it? (Another bad choice of words). Our family never held back with a good toot. All my grandchildren know to never pull grandpas finger. My poor wive has put up with it for almost 66 years. God bless her….


----------



## horseless carriage

There's a slang word for flatulence in Brit-speak and that's, "guff." In my youth I was meeting up with a friend, he and I were out on the town. In the bar where we met there was a group of young ladies also meeting up, they were eight in all. Chances are that they too were out on the town.

Eight young ladies, all talking at once, they didn't seem to stop to draw breath. One of them though was more alpha than the others. She suddenly announced: "It's no good girls, I've got to guff." And she did, loud and proud, causing much ribald laughter among her cohorts. She then stared accusingly at some nerdy looking fellow standing at the bar, he felt so uncomfortable that he got up and left. Cue more laughter. There was yet more laughter when the stink made it's presence.

My friend made me smile, as we too got up to leave. "Dirty cow," he said, "and to think that I took a fancy to her." "Never mind," I replied, "look upon it as a bullet dodged."


----------



## JonDouglas

OK, look here, if you're going to carry on about a hoity-toity word for farting (i.e, flatulence), then you should at least acknowledge the word "flatulist" or one who farts for entertainment.  There are such people, with one of the most famous being Le Pétomane. Being deceased, there's no good video of his skill; however, a flatulist did appear on Britain's Got Talent (see below).  If you find flatulence or flatulists gross, don't watch it.


----------



## win231

Anyone who has flatulence is full of hot air.


----------



## oldman

Has anyone ever watched the movie “Hollywood Knights?” One of the actors made noises using his flatulence to have it sound like he was playing a song. Check this out.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> There's a slang word for flatulence in Brit-speak and that's, "guff." In my youth I was meeting up with a friend, he and I were out on the town. In the bar where we met there was a group of young ladies also meeting up, they were eight in all. Chances are that they too were out on the town.
> 
> Eight young ladies, all talking at once, they didn't seem to stop to draw breath. One of them though was more alpha than the others. She suddenly announced: "It's no good girls, I've got to guff." And she did, loud and proud, causing much ribald laughter among her cohorts. She then stared accusingly at some nerdy looking fellow standing at the bar, he felt so uncomfortable that he got up and left. Cue more laughter. There was yet more laughter when the stink made it's presence.
> 
> My friend made me smile, as we too got up to leave. "Dirty cow," he said, "and to think that I took a fancy to her." "Never mind," I replied, "look upon it as a bullet dodged."


Your friend used the exact phrase I would have used... "_dirty cow_".

A bullet dodged indeed!


----------



## Sliverfox

Reading the  box my new   bone density drug came in,,, may cause  flatulence.

Gee thanks,, as if  some of my other meds  , don't ?


----------



## win231




----------



## ohioboy

Fart: To expel a Flatus through the Anus.


----------



## win231

I read that both men & women fart the same - at least 20 times/day.
And years ago, on Dr. Oz's show, a guy & his girlfriend agreed to wear special underwear for a day that measured the amount of gas expelled. The results were the same for both.
So......ladies, quit blamin' us.


----------



## Pappy

If you have an Alexa speaker and want a good laugh..say, Alexa, I farted.


----------



## Pappy

win231 said:


> I read that both men & women fart the same - at least 20 times/day.
> And years ago, on Dr. Oz's show, a guy & his girlfriend agreed to wear special underwear for a day that measured the amount of gas expelled. The results were the same for both.
> So......ladies, quit blamin' us.


I think you are right win. I hear my wife let those little poots out several times a day. Me, I let it rip until the neighbors wind chimes ring.


----------



## peramangkelder

Remember the movie 'Blazing Saddles' from 1974 well this is the flatulence scene or the campfire scene and yep it's funny


----------



## Ruthanne

When I was a kid I was younger than the rest and sometimes my brother would sit on my head and let his *flatulence* riiiiiip--I did not appreciate it!


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Sorry @Aunt Marg "Flatulence" just doesn't pass the "Smell Test".


----------



## Aunt Marg

ProTruckDriver said:


> Sorry @Aunt Marg "Flatulence" just doesn't pass the "Smell Test".


LOL, Pro!

I'm right in the midst of working on a more favourable one as we speak, one that's a little more environmentally friendly.


----------



## Aunt Marg

ProTruckDriver said:


> Sorry @Aunt Marg "Flatulence" just doesn't pass the "Smell Test".


ROFLMAO!

Maybe Pappy, will drop-by and weigh-in on the other side of this.


----------



## RubyK

I enjoyed most of the videos and sent 3 of them to my brother to give him a few laughs. This is a fun post. Believe it or not, but I started to smell farts as I played the last video. The power of suggestion affects me. Glad I have the windows open!

@Ruthanne ~ Do you feel your brother's flatulance affected your life in any way?


----------



## Aunt Marg

RubyK said:


> I enjoyed most of the videos and sent 3 of them to my brother to give him a few laughs. This is a fun post. Believe it or not, but I started to smell farts as I played the last video. The power of suggestion affects me. Glad I have the windows open!
> 
> @Ruthanne ~ Do you feel your brother's flatulance affected your life in any way?


Thank you to you and ProTruckDriver, for the laughs this morning!


----------



## Pappy

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Maybe Pappy, will drop-by and weigh-in on the other side of this.


Oh Aunt Marg. Mine are always odorless..


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> Oh Aunt Marg. Mine are always odorless..


You know, Paps, hiding behind that innocent and charming face of yours, I expected nothing less.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Maybe Pappy, will drop-by and weigh-in on the other side of this.


When my missus told me that we had run out of bubble bath, I said that I could go out and get some. She told me it was too late, the shop would be closed. "But I love my bubble bath," I told her. "I know you do," she replied, "that's why we had extra beans for dinner."


----------

